# Can't decide on what chuck is best.



## Talfalfa33 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey guys,
     I am about to buy a chuck, and can't decide what one to get. I've read good and bad on all types of chucks but I want one that's easy to use and won't loosen while spinning as well as run as true as possible. I have a 1014 model jet and wanting to try some things but can't without a chuck. Got any suggestions? All will be welcome.


----------



## Leviblue (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a Nova G3 and a Oneway Talon.  I'd recommend both, but the Oneway is my favorite for ease of use, precision and holding ability.  YMMV.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 23, 2012)

+1 on the oneway talon.

Ed


----------



## Silverado (Sep 23, 2012)

The Nova G3 works great on my Jet 1014.


----------



## Jim Burr (Sep 23, 2012)

Really happy with my refurb SN2. Results will post on Monday! Used on Jet 1014 and 1642


----------



## danrs (Sep 23, 2012)

I have both the one-way stronghold and the titanium baraccuta.  I use the baraccuta for smaller projects and the stromgholds for larger vases and bowls.

I enjoy them both.  I have a Jet 1642 lathe.


----------



## oneptbuk (Sep 24, 2012)

Leviblue said:


> I have a Nova G3 and a Oneway Talon.  I'd recommend both, but the Oneway is my favorite for ease of use, precision and holding ability.  YMMV.



Another thumbs up on the Oneway Talon.  Compact on the 10x14 and accurate.


----------



## airborne_r6 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would stick with something from Nova (Teknatool), Vicmarc or Oneway. Then I would base my decision on what my intended use is and which of the companies sells the jaws that best accommodate that use. 

For instance, the Vicmarc pin jaws have a greater range of compression and expansion than the Nova ones. So if this was important to me I would buy the Vicmarc VM100.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 24, 2012)

Leviblue said:


> I have a Nova G3 and a Oneway Talon.  I'd recommend both, but the Oneway is my favorite for ease of use, precision and holding ability.  YMMV.



I agree with Kevin, The Talon is a better chuck, but the Nova G3 is a good chuck for the money, The Talon might be a little heavy for a 1014, The problem with that is, it's possible when shutting off your lathe at a high speed, the heavier chuck through this dumb physics thig really want's to keep going the way it was. 
Bottom line, I've had my Super Nova, (not recommended) spin off= unscrew after shutting my 1014 off, never happens with the G3, but the Talon is a great chuck, when I grow up, I want to get one!!!


----------



## juteck (Sep 24, 2012)

I started with the Oneway (with the tommy bars) on my Jet 1014, and added a stronghold when I bought my Jet 1640.  I've had NO problems with the Oneways and their operation.  I've never had a piece come off as the result of a chuck loosening.

If I were to buy another chuck, I would definitely look at a keyed chuck instead of the tommy bars, and the Oneway Talon and Vicmarc would be my top two choices.  I have been looking lately too, and have put more focus on the Vicmarc than I have the Oneway based on the reasons mentioned --- just need to justify the expense for "yet another accessory".





airborne_r6 said:


> I would stick with something from Nova (Teknatool), Vicmarc or Oneway. Then I would base my decision on what my intended use is and which of the companies sells the jaws that best accommodate that use.
> 
> For instance, the Vicmarc pin jaws have a greater range of compression and expansion than the Nova ones. So if this was important to me I would buy the Vicmarc VM100.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 24, 2012)

I have the Oneway Talon .... for bowl turning it is great!

For penmaking .... a collet chuck (PSI, CSUSA, Or Beal) that uses the ER-32 collets is one of the best investments you will make!!!

What are YOU hoping to do with it?


----------



## Talfalfa33 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lenny said:


> I have the Oneway Talon .... for bowl turning it is great!
> 
> For penmaking .... a collet chuck (PSI, CSUSA, Or Beal) that uses the ER-32 collets is one of the best investments you will make!!!
> 
> What are YOU hoping to do with it?



I have the PSI collet system and like it, looking to try some bowls and boxes of that sort so that's why I'm looking for these other chucks.


----------



## The Penguin (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a Jet 1014 and a 1236. 

when I bought the 1014, it came with a Nova Midi chuck - but I've used my VicMarc VM100 chuck on it.

the VM is definitely much heavier and the little Jet does take longer to spin up when I've used that chuck on it.

the Nova Midi chuck is much lighter and seems to do just fine with everything I've thrown at it so far.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 24, 2012)

I have both a Talon and the Nova G3.  Woodcraft has a sale on right now for the Nova 3 and it comes with many sets of jaws and a set of cole jaws for holding smaller bowls.


----------



## Wildman (Sep 25, 2012)

Chuck buying for mini lathe really simple op.  How much money do you have to spend? Next, find a lightweight chuck 3- 5 lbs.  Nova, Oneway, and Vicmarc advise which chuck to buy and why at web sites.

Rule of thumb tommy bar chucks thinner than single key operated chucks. Thinner tommy bar chucks do not eat up as much distance between centers as key chucks. Tommy bar chucks less expensive than single key chucks. 

Reality, key chucks more popular than tommy bar chucks. 

Look into “thread inserts,” can you buy different size inserts if upgrade your lathe?  Cost me about $30 with shipping to buy a new thread insert for my chuck to fit new lathe vice buying new chuck.  

Do you really need a chuck that comes with extra jaw sets for a mini lathe?  One downside to changing out chuck jaws is snapping off hex screw head. Removing broken screws from chuck body certainly doable, but what an arduous task.  

Good luck!


----------



## soundman (Sep 25, 2012)

I have bothe a Nova G3 and a Precision MIDI, on my jet generation 1 mini lathe.

I tell you I prefer the precision midi.
smaller, slightly lighter, and I don't mind the tommy bars and its just a nicer chuck.

If ya having difficulty with the chuck spinning off under over run.....use a washer.
I find I don;t have a problem when I run a teflon washer, the chuck neither jams nor runs off.
Satadard JET accessory or aftermarket.......buy several, I keep loosing them down the dust extractor.

cheers


----------



## joefrog (Sep 27, 2012)

I use a Nova G3 -- bought on sale from Woodcraft even before I got the lathe.  It came with all KINDS of jaws for it; most i haven't even used yet!


----------



## ren-lathe (Sep 29, 2012)

I will fess up I hate changing jaws, so I have a few chucks. most of mine are super nova2's but I have a barracuda and a couple of nova midi's. I am not a fan of the midis you almost need three hands to work the tommy bars while the key styles only one hand to operate the chuck while the other holds the work in the chuck. The nova 2's also have a set screw that locks then on the spindle even in reverse will not spin off.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm just the opposite. My preference is the Nova Midi. First, it fits my Delta 46-460 and my Jet 1014 VSI without needing thread adapters to work loose. I am much more confident putting the Delta in reverse when no thread adapters are used. Next, the Midi doesn't use up my tiny lathe's bed length, as the longer "keyed" chucks do. Finally, both my lathes have "index lock", so by using the lock, I have one hand free to hold the material and use only one bar to tighten. I find the bar also makes it easier than trying to put a key between the head and the blank.

For WHATEVER reason, my Midi seems to run more true than my others. AND all my jaws fit all the other Nova chucks.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Sep 29, 2012)

I can't compare,just having the one G3.But I really enjoy using "it".All those available jaws sound great to me.Yes,saving a little thickness would be good.But,when I have needed it,I just went to the other lath.I like using it too.

              Charles J


----------



## Rick P (Sep 29, 2012)

You dont need to know what is the best chuck you need the best chuck for you. 

What sorta turning are you wanting to try? These guys are awesome at helpin out but the more info you give the better there help will be.


----------



## bluesguitar (Oct 1, 2012)

I have the same lathe as the OP and the Nova G3 has been fine for me.  Woodcraft is running a great deal on it with accessories for 199 right now including Cole jaws.


----------

